# catfish guide



## bottomfeeder (Apr 29, 2005)

i would like to work with a catfish guide this summer. i know my stuff i just dont have a boat yet. i just want to learn from the best and i love to fish and help other people fish. i would make a great net man and would work for tips, no money out of your pocket. please email me if your interested or have questions.

thanks
brandon


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont know of anyone on this site who is a catfish guide.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I AM the best, but my guide services have been booked soley by Flathunter. I guess he needs to lear a lot as he has every available appointment!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The only tips you'll be getting from Mellon is where and when how to not catch fish


----------



## bottomfeeder (Apr 29, 2005)

Well Maybe We Can All Hook Up For An Outing And We Can All Maybe Learn Something New :t


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

An Outing; this would make for an interesting time....I've been trying to fish w/ flathead jack for years, but he's elusive and chases bigfoots around goat paths. Mellon as soon as I started talking to him, I quit catching fish. And the Fishman and I had bad blood in the past, but I think we buried the hatchet. Big Jack has a 50 lber under his belt though! Your guys are great.......TightLines!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats funny stuff Justin!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

That hatchet is long buried and gone Tightliner, no hard feelings there.

I'm always game for anything.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Apr 29, 2005)

Sounds Like Id Be Paying More Attention To You Guys Than My Poles. Maybe This Isnt Such A Good Idea I Dont Want To Lose A Rod.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Losing a rod might be the least of your problems. Sounds like an event in the plans, keep it posted, be sure to get pictures.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets do it! I'm game. Sounds like a formation of sorts...... Could it Be The Catfish Mafia II?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, to be an official member in the catfish mafia you must first be able to do the following.

1. Catch a Flathead of any size in Ohio waters.

2. Be able to catch bait on a consistant basis..

3. Be able to go catfishing two times in a row without getting :S 

4. Carry all of flathunters gear, to and from the fishing spot....."Including the yellow bag of death"


5. Do not sell your catfishing gear every winter.

6. Be able to properly throw a castnet.

7. Be able to fish Circle hooks properly.

8. Must not allow your wife to tell you when and where you can fish!!!!

9. Do not wish misfortune on other members of the mafia,
Such as wanting them to get skunked.

10. Find productive flathead river spots to take fellow members fishing. 





Now, we all know you have not accomplished any of these feats...However, I am willing to overlook them for a period of 1 year, and let you get your act together!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea, that pretty bad, I failed each requirement, espically the one about carrying the yellow bag of death!


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Im in for a gathering. It would be good to meet some of the members. Oh Yea H2Omellon from what Ive been reading you should let this guy guide with you this summer you really might learn something   Sorry I could not resist!!...Abu65


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

^^^^ LMAO Abu




flathunter said:


> 8. Must not allow your wife to tell you when and where you can fish!!!!



 Good one!


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

*Catfish Mafia II*

1. Catch a Flathead of any size in Ohio waters.

*Negative*

2. Be able to catch bait on a consistant basis..

*9 times out of 10*

3. Be able to go catfishing two times in a row without getting :S 

*As Long as dink Channel Catfish Count*

4. Carry all of flathunters gear, to and from the fishing spot....."Including the yellow bag of death"

*hmm....sounds like my big green "Fish Bag" MUSCLE UP!*


5. Do not sell your catfishing gear every winter.

*It's continuing to pile up in the basement*

6. Be able to properly throw a castnet.

*The Best! Bring on the 10 footers*

7. Be able to fish Circle hooks properly.

*Negative*

8. Must not allow your wife to tell you when and where you can fish!!!!

*I'm free and clear!*

9. Do not wish misfortune on other members of the mafia,
Such as wanting them to get skunked.

*Bry....I mean never*

10. Find productive flathead river spots to take fellow members fishing.

*Negative*


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The Yellow Bag of death. Man I think Jack has 30 # of sinkers, 13 # of hooks, then stuff like flashlight, etc........ Tryinh to climb up a 12 foot bank w/ that thing on, was fun.


----------

